
Facebook employees reportedly quit over a tool that would censor posts in China - carlchenet
http://uk.businessinsider.com/facebook-censorship-tool-china-report-2016-11
======
meshr
They should help to build decentralized no-border alternative to facebook and
be paid for this. Facebook is insane and all its users will sponsor worlds
biggest censorship. Next step, facebook will sell censorship rights to anyone.

------
programmarchy
Good for them. There's been a lot of talk about ethics for software engineers
on this board lately, and I think this is a great demonstration of virtue in
that arena. Hope this spreads far and wide, and encourages other engineers to
do the same.

------
bogomipz
Wow, I wish this post received as much attention as the initial post of such s
tool being developed.

Kudos to these devs for their integrity and voting with their feet!

